# Why are light skinned blacks smarter than dark skinned blacks?



## manifold (Dec 14, 2009)

Quite a poser indeed.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 14, 2009)

Who says they are?


----------



## manifold (Dec 14, 2009)

uscitizen said:


> Who says they are?



All of my black friends (light skinned of course) say so.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

there has been quite a dicussion in the education forum about black parents from Detroit who are mad that their children have scored so poorly on the NAEP test. the results indicate that the average IQ for a black student there is roughly 78. I don't know the skin colour of negroes there but I do know that Detroit is majority black and run by black politicians, black school boards, etc.


----------



## jodylee (Dec 15, 2009)

Its completly cutural. if you are lighter skined you are more likly to have a white parent or granparent, resulting in a greater undersytanding of the school system from the parents. plus the negative effects black culture would have on a young person in education.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

jodylee said:


> Its completly cutural. if you are lighter skined you are more likly to have a white parent or granparent, resulting in a greater undersytanding of the school system from the parents. plus the negative effects black culture would have on a young person in education.



so you agree that lighter skinned blacks are smarter? you just think that  black culture is the cause rather than genetics or a combination of the two?


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 15, 2009)

Considering all our ancestors came from Africa we need to lighten things up a bit. Now do this, consider the even lighter blacks, the whites, now check out these stats, it may be we are just looking in the wrong place. Could it be Americans are just less smart or is that more dumb or is that less educated or is that less read or is that less inquisitive or is that TV brain dead or is that reality show stupid.....

A few items from a recent article in Harper's Magazine (See excerpt below). One out of every four Americans believe they have been reincarnated, 44% percent believe in ghosts, 71% believe in angels, 40% believe Gawd created all things in their present form in the last 10,000 years. Twenty percent think the sun may revolve around the earth. The list goes on and on and on.....

'Notebook, A Quibble,' By Mark Slouka

"Quite possibly, this belief in our own opinion, regardless of the facts, may be what separates us from the nations of the world, what makes us unique in God&#8217;s eyes. The average German or Czech, though possibly no less ignorant than his American counterpart, will probably consider the possibility that someone who has spent his life studying something may have an opinion worth considering. Not the American. Although perfectly willing to recognize expertise in basketball, for example, or refrigerator repair, when it comes to the realm of ideas, all folks (and their opinions) are suddenly equal. Thus evolution is a damned lie, global warming a liberal hoax, and Republicans care about people like you."

Article appeared in Notesbook. Harper's Magazine


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 15, 2009)

Intelligence is inversely proportional to the amount of melanin one has.

This guy is the smartest person in the world:


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Quite a poser indeed.



They aren't.  OJ got away with murder.  Light skin Tiger got busted just for cheating.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Considering all our ancestors came from Africa we need to lighten things up a bit. Now do this, consider the even lighter blacks, the whites, now check out these stats, it may be we are just looking in the wrong place. Could it be Americans are just less smart or is that more dumb or is that less educated or is that less read or is that less inquisitive or is that TV brain dead or is that reality show stupid.....
> 
> A few items from a recent article in Harper's Magazine (See excerpt below). One out of every four Americans believe they have been reincarnated, 44% percent believe in ghosts, 71% believe in angels, 40% believe Gawd created all things in their present form in the last 10,000 years. Twenty percent think the sun may revolve around the earth. The list goes on and on and on.....
> 
> ...




how do light skinned blacks answer those questions compared to dark skinned blacks? hahaha, calling all americans stupid doesn't really answer the OP


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Intelligence is inversely proportional to the amount of melanin one has.
> 
> This guy is the smartest person in the world:




why do so many people think that finding an exception to a general trend is the same as disproving it? just because my aunt is the tallest in my family doesn't mean that women aren't shorter than men, on average


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.

Only a fool would go through life making such a broad assumption.

But, here is my observation about cultural reality in the USA and Mexico: The Taller you are, the more light your skin, and the more masculine you are (even if you are a woman), the better you are treated, respected, trusted, and even admired.

How do you react when you are most frequently liked by other people? 

When people automatically _believe_ you are better, _*you become better*_.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> 
> Only a fool would go through life making such a broad assumption.
> 
> ...




skin colour is a proxy for racial inheritance. it is the race that makes the skin colour, not skin colour making the race. 

I do agree with you that height is an admired trait.


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Why are light skinned blacks smarter than dark skinned blacks?



That's simple.  The whiter you are, the smarter (and prettier) you become.  Of course, if they had some yellow blood in them, they'd be even smarter (and I'm not talking about jaundice).  And let's not forget that the blacker you are, the more violent you become.  Yes, that's true.  I read it on the internet.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> 
> Only a fool would go through life making such a broad assumption.
> 
> ...


 
The bigger your penis is, the longer the urine has to travel.  Thats a FACT!!!  Ask Frogen.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2009)

Eating fried chicken has been verified to lower intelligence.

Studies have shown that the blacker a person is. 

The more fried chicken they eat. 

It's a vicious cycle and also involves massive amounts of brain damaging watermelon  

Here is scientific proof:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqVCd19qeUs[/ame]


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> ...



Ok then, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY _RACE_ makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.

Only a fool would go through life making such a broad assumption.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> ...



The bigger your prostrate the harder it is to piss.....


----------



## jodylee (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > Its completly cutural. if you are lighter skined you are more likly to have a white parent or granparent, resulting in a greater undersytanding of the school system from the parents. plus the negative effects black culture would have on a young person in education.
> ...



statistics do indicate that Subsaharan africans do the worst in IQ tests, but I don't think the IQ test is a indicator of intelligence just an indicator of how modern you are i.e. it is a test of modernaty, in the modern world you have to concepualize all the time and you brain is forced to be used in different ways that are supported by the IQ test. The most Itelligent according to the test is East Asisans, and they use a form of writing that makes them concepualise even more than euoprens. thay also value education way more than western cutlure. its about your parents and the world in which you are raised. I don't know for sure if there is any difference between shades of black. But if there is its cultural.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> ...



The _important thing_ is that wimmins BELIEVE you have a bigger penis, then YOU will believe it too.

Wimmins Love Confidence.

*ARE YOU LISTENING IAN???*

Sorry if I hurt your ears


----------



## manifold (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY _RACE_ makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.



Well of course, silly.

But what you said isn't the same thing as saying members of one race cannot be smarter ON AVERAGE than members of another.

I know how you like to pretend those mean the same thing, but they don't.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY _RACE_ makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> ...



You're really trying to avoid the penis issue, aren't ya!


----------



## manifold (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not the one with penis envy.


----------



## manifold (Dec 15, 2009)

And I accept your avoidance of my distinction as a reluctant acceptance.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> I'm not the one with penis envy.



Who mentioned envey?


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> And I accept your avoidance of my distinction as a reluctant acceptance.



No, I don't accept the distinction reluctantly, or in any other way, unless the sample population included Only US Citizens whose ancestors were slaves.


----------



## manifold (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > And I accept your avoidance of my distinction as a reluctant acceptance.
> ...



The distinction is of statistical nature and has nothing to do with the sample set.

Fail.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Since there is nothing that cannot be statistically manipulated, then I happily accept Failure.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

jodylee said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > jodylee said:
> ...




hmmm...so you are changing the definition of words to support your position. intelligence is now modernity. you say culture is the driving force even if black children are adopted into white middle class families and show much more similarity to their birth parents than their adopted parents. is there any evidence that would change you opinions or is the politically correct version of reality so insulated from actual data that it can never be proved wrong to the true believers? I spent an entire thread trying to get evidence that blacks were as smart as whites. none was forthcoming. I can't see that this thread will be any different as far as producing any actual evidence showing that dark skinned blacks are as smart as light skinned ones.


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> how do light skinned blacks answer those questions compared to dark skinned blacks? hahaha, calling all americans stupid doesn't really answer the OP



They don't, it is a stupid irrelevant question. 

Sometimes [my] replies to threads and posts are done in less than a serious mode, if a question exceeds the limit on idiocy, or is phrased in such a way as you question the sincerity of the poster, comedy, of a hopefully thoughtful vein, may at least give rise to a genuine thought or paradox of thought.

I have worked with and managed light and dark all kinds all races all greeds and there ain't no difference. [sic]


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > how do light skinned blacks answer those questions compared to dark skinned blacks? hahaha, calling all americans stupid doesn't really answer the OP
> ...




OK, fair enough


there is definitely a difference in how blacks reply to those questions compared to whites. but finding results for light vs dark blacks would be difficult to find.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe we could DNA test them to find out how much black blood they have.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Maybe we could DNA test them to find out how much black blood they have.




it certainly could be done. the premise and the results would be found to be politically incorrect though.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 15, 2009)

Why do Blond hair Blue eyed whites burn more quickly in the Sun.?


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Why do Blond hair Blue eyed whites burn more quickly in the Sun.?




that would be a genetically controlled difference in the amount of melanin.

mostly different genes explain why curly haired, brown eyed blacks have such great problems doing well at school though.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Quite a poser indeed.



Quite a dumb jackass question and there is no proof that lighter skinned blacks are smarter than darker skinned blacks, just one big misperception, the Bass is a light skinned black and is stating this. White folks please stay out of blacks folks business that don't concern you.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Maybe we could DNA test them to find out how much black blood they have.




DNA?

Why not just cut them open?

Don't darker blacks have darker blood?

****Yes, I love to parody stupidity****


----------



## Granny (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think skin color has much to do with it at all.  A poor environment factors into the equation - less parental interest in education, teachers who are themselves half educated, less self determination to achieve despite the odds.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we could DNA test them to find out how much black blood they have.
> ...


 
I know of a good way of telling blacks apart from whites.

I've heard that blacks have stronger femurs which are less likely to fracture.

We need to create a machine that straps the test subject in, and then quickly pulls the knee and lower thighbone outwards while holding the hip and upper part of the thighbone tightly in place.  If the femur snaps and protrudes through the skin, we know that the test subject is probably not black.

However, we should make sure that the testers are blindfolded so they are not fooled by the subject's skin color or other external features.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Granny said:


> I don't think skin color has much to do with it at all.  A poor environment factors into the equation - less parental interest in education, teachers who are themselves half educated, less self determination to achieve despite the odds.



Isnt it odd that anywhere you go in the world, black people have the same "poor invironment" thing going on? While black culture in the US is alot better than it is in Africa, it isnt good. Its fucking terrible in fact. Has been since the 70's.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Granny said:


> I don't think skin color has much to do with it at all.  A poor environment factors into the equation - less parental interest in education, teachers who are themselves half educated, less self determination to achieve despite the odds.




I don't think skin colour has anything to do with it either. except as a proxy to estimate the racial mixture of the black (?) person. so you believe that dark skinned blacks have a worse environment than light skinned blacks? that parents and teachers of dark skinned blacks are ineffectual compared to the parents and teachers of light skinned blacks? and that dark skinned blacks have less self determination to achieve compared to light skinned blacks?

wow! I did not know that!  actually I think I disagree with almost everything you said. do you say the same thing everytime you talk about blacks. were you just on cruise control and didn't realize what the subject was?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think skin color has much to do with it at all.  A poor environment factors into the equation - less parental interest in education, teachers who are themselves half educated, less self determination to achieve despite the odds.
> ...



Yea, the 1670's


----------



## Granny (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think skin color has much to do with it at all.  A poor environment factors into the equation - less parental interest in education, teachers who are themselves half educated, less self determination to achieve despite the odds.
> ...



WTF??  I didn't say anything about blacks - I said skin color doesn't matter.  There ARE some people of all races and colors in America who live in poor environments - whether it's a ghetto, some backwoods place, or a house in a pricy neighborhood where abuse rules the atmosphere.  Abuse does fall into the environment category.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Isnt it odd that anywhere you go in the world, black people have the same "poor invironment" thing going on? While black culture in the US is alot better than it is in Africa, it isnt good. Its fucking terrible in fact. Has been since the 70's.



Could you please spell ENVIRONMENT, for christssakes.

I cannot believe I'm teaching your ignorant-craker-ass how to spell while LtC (ret) Allen West, FL congressional candidate is so eloquently expressing himself on Hannity.

[youtube]VP2p91dvm6M[/youtube]


----------



## Godboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt it odd that anywhere you go in the world, black people have the same "poor invironment" thing going on? While black culture in the US is alot better than it is in Africa, it isnt good. Its fucking terrible in fact. Has been since the 70's.
> ...



Im well aware of how environment is spelled. Is this what you do? You go around pointing out typos? You havent added anything to this discussion at all, though i guess we can add "using racial slurs" to your accomplishments.

Sorry, i didnt watch your video. Did he speak like these gentlemen?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dr_HsyfKCY]YouTube - Thug Brothers Posted up on 38[/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think skin color has much to do with it at all.  A poor environment factors into the equation - less parental interest in education, teachers who are themselves half educated, less self determination to achieve despite the odds.
> ...


hmmm...there are people like you that judge people on the darkness of their skin. So, yeah, that could be harmful to dark skinned kids.

Maybe it is YOUR attitude that harms people and not some silly "intelligence" test.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Granny said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...



OK, whatever. do you often join a thread and change the topic without warning?

in response to your comment---why do poor whites students scholastically outperform rich black ones? if culture is the reason, what can be done and who should do it?


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



The only thing that should be done is making test results colorblind.

There is absolutely no reason why these statistics are relevant.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Ravi said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...




what is the reason that 'intelligence' tests seem to hurt light skinned blacks less than dark skinned blacks?


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...




I agree that racial stats should not be kept. but are you really willing to give up racial disparity statistics that are used to blame racism? is it a fair trade to stop calling for special treatment for blacks if crime disparities are ignored? can it be done? will people really stop noticing the differences? or did you mean only areas that put blacks in a bad light should stop keeping racial statistics?


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



No I mean ALL racial statistics.


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




interesting premise. social programs would still be in place based on need. there would be much less racial tension if no one was blaming or being blamed based on race. good idea but difficult to impliment because there are too many racial beancounters that would lose their jobs.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



"racial beancounters" losing jobs?

Are you being paid here?


----------



## IanC (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




in case you haven't noticed, there are a lot of bureaucracies specifically in place to measure racial representation in all areas. not ot mention race hustlers like JJ Jr or even Tim Wise who would prefer to continue making a living stirringt things up.


----------



## Samson (Dec 15, 2009)

IanC said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Yes, they're terrible for stirring things up......


----------



## Liability (Dec 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Why are light skinned blacks smarter than dark skinned blacks?



why was unmanlyfold born without gonads?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Samson said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



So we should ignore that black people are the only ones that get sickle cell enemia? We should just pretend that isnt true? Should we ignore the fact that black people are far more likely to get AIDS, and make no effort to educate them a bit more than we do with others about it? Should we pretend that fatherless households arent a problem in the black community? How does that help black people?

You dont ignore racial statistics, regardless of whether or not they are positive or negative ones. Thats fucking stupid and so are you.


----------



## nia588 (Dec 16, 2009)

This is nonsense. I have a light skinned cousin who is only high school educated. Yet I am a darker skinned sister who has college education.


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Sure...well, as eloquent as your argument, "Thats fucking stupid and so are you," is, I still disagree.

I never said that we should ignore sickle cell anemia, or AIDS, or education, or unwed mothers.

I said that we should address these issues, and form solutions to them while ignoring race, which is irrelevant.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 16, 2009)

IanC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


They don't. I said your attitude hurts children.


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2009)

nia588 said:


> This is nonsense. I have a light skinned cousin who is only high school educated. Yet I am a darker skinned sister who has college education.



I wonder if you've noticed that among blacks, there seems to be a prejudice toward being "bright" (the word my students used to described lighter skinned African Americans)?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 16, 2009)

All of you are idiots for arguing this nonsense, there is no proof that light skinned blacks are smarter than dark skinned blacks and vice versa, skin color among blacks isn't a proxy to indicate mixture because within families who have the same parents one can see a wide range of skin colors.


----------



## nia588 (Dec 17, 2009)

Samson said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > This is nonsense. I have a light skinned cousin who is only high school educated. Yet I am a darker skinned sister who has college education.
> ...



of course i notice this among some blacks. but it goes both ways. there are some dark skinned blacks who think light skinned blacks are arrogant. and then some light skinned blacks think that they dark skinned blacks are beneath them.

but nowadays it's less prevalent than it was say 30 years ago.


----------



## DngrMse (Dec 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> Quite a poser indeed.



Why the fuck do you even care?


----------



## Samson (Dec 17, 2009)

DngrMse said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a poser indeed.
> ...




Still haven't made it through the first chapter of, "How to Win Friends and Influance People?"




******I like being "good," and schooling others in Correct Behaviour****


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 17, 2009)

Samson said:


> I cannot believe I'm teaching your ignorant-craker-ass how to spell while LtC (ret) Allen West, FL congressional candidate is so eloquently expressing himself on Hannity.



People like the colonel are fascinating examples of the idea that because I did something or I was able to do something, barriers do not still exist. In reality barriers will probably always be there, that is complex life, but to assume that your life experiences somehow condemn others as (???) is just off the wall. Changes from MLK and LBJ made the colonel's life possible. We can even add Truman to that possibility. Does he know that? Weird how some people are so completely self centered and require a foe to define and further enhance themselves.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 17, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> All of you are idiots for arguing this nonsense, there is no proof that light skinned blacks are smarter than dark skinned blacks and vice versa, skin color among blacks isn't a proxy to indicate mixture because within families who have the same parents one can see a wide range of skin colors.


It isn't enough that mani himself feels superior to dark black people. He wants everyone to feel that way.


----------



## Samson (Dec 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > All of you are idiots for arguing this nonsense, there is no proof that light skinned blacks are smarter than dark skinned blacks and vice versa, skin color among blacks isn't a proxy to indicate mixture because within families who have the same parents one can see a wide range of skin colors.
> ...





 Has ANYONE had the Dark Chocolate Reeces that have been advertised?

I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Dec 17, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > nia588 said:
> ...



True, I can agree with this, before I got married sisters told me straight up that I was too bright, eventhough I have siblings who are darker than I and dark skinned sisters are my preference. But I agree it goes both ways.


----------



## beowolfe (Dec 18, 2009)

No wonder we don't 'honest' discussions on race in this country.  Because some of us are honestly crazy when it comes to race.


----------



## manifold (Dec 18, 2009)

honesty and race discussions are mutually exclusive.

So all that's left is comedic ridicule.


----------



## beowolfe (Dec 18, 2009)

For those of you who truly haven't figured out this light skinned/dark skinned phenomena.  From 1621 until today, whites have been far more lenient with light skinned blacks than they have with their darker skinned counter parts.  Light skinned blacks were 'allowed' to start/have schools, businesses, etc.  While darker skinned blacks had their efforts destroyed by segments of the white community.  To me, it seems perfectly natural, that after observing this phenomena, young blacks would express a greater affinity for lighter skinned blacks.  Why?  Because from their perspective, it's an easier life if you're light skinned versus dark skinned.

Unless you're a recent immigrant, I find it difficult to believe that my white brothers/sisters didn't already know this.


----------



## beowolfe (Dec 18, 2009)

manifold said:


> honesty and race discussions are mutually exclusive.
> 
> So all that's left is comedic ridicule.



And that's about what we have here.


----------



## manifold (Dec 18, 2009)

beowolfe said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > honesty and race discussions are mutually exclusive.
> ...



You catch on quickly. 


You must be light skinned.


----------



## beowolfe (Dec 18, 2009)

manifold said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Actually, I'm neither light nor dark skinned.  I'm what's affectionately referred to the in the black community as 'pecan tan'.........

In genealogicaly terms, that simply means that the last white ancestor in my family tree occurred sometime during slavery.


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

beowolfe said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > beowolfe said:
> ...



This would probably make you an "Octoroon."

I wonder if you've ever calculated your current net worth based on what you would have sold for in 1860 vs. what your real net worth is?


----------



## dickjose (Dec 21, 2009)

Samson said:


> First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> 
> Only a fool would go through life making such a broad assumption.
> 
> ...



the taller you are, the lighter your skin? me thought shaq o'neal was dark??


----------



## The Baiter (Dec 21, 2009)

It's a shame that people correlate having lighter skin with some type of white ancestory when Africans vary without any necessary foreign influence. Google tha Khoi Khoi (San Bushmen). All of their features are derived from the sub-tropical regoins of Africa where UV radiation is less abundant than say Southern Sudan where you will find some of the blackest human beings on earth. Search for pictures of the Igbo people of Nigeria they range from brown paper bag to deep dark tones. In the heart of the Congo many Africans are what you would call "brown" or lighter toned because the dense jungles shades them from extreme UV radiation. I'm Will Smith's complexion and my mother looks like Tisha Campbell. This thread is stupid. F!ck you all.


----------



## Liability (Dec 21, 2009)

This thread ducks the difficult question:

*Why are albinos always smarter than tanned white people? *


----------



## Samson (Dec 21, 2009)

dickjose said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > First, I disagree with the premise that on a global scale, ANY skin color makes anyone "smarter" than anyone else.
> ...



Reading isn't your strongest skill, is it.



The Baiter said:


> It's a shame that people correlate having lighter skin with some type of white ancestory when Africans vary without any necessary foreign influence. ......... This thread is stupid. F!ck you all.



Thank you Captain Obvious!

But wouldn't you agree that most African-Americans that appear to have lighter skin tone are more probably decended from the offspring of Caucasions and Blacks than members of the Khoi Khoi Tribe?


----------



## The Baiter (Dec 21, 2009)

Samson said:


> [
> 
> But wouldn't you agree that most African-Americans that appear to have lighter skin tone are more probably decended from the offspring of Caucasions and Blacks than members of the Khoi Khoi Tribe?



Just in case you missed it my post summed up that skin tone alone is a very flawed indicator of genetic lineage in Africans.

Native Nigerians







Native Sudanesse






Native Khoisan






And yet this thread plays into the assumption that having a white ancestor somehow gives you an intellectual edge. Too many neo nazis have infiltrated this site.


----------



## Samson (Dec 21, 2009)

The Baiter said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



In case you missed my question:

But wouldn't you agree that most African-Americans that appear to have lighter skin tone are more probably decended from the offspring of Caucasions and Blacks than members of the Khoi Khoi Tribe?


----------



## The Baiter (Dec 21, 2009)

Samson said:


> The Baiter said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



No

1. Because skin variation among African Americans falls within the range of African people currently populating the *continent* It is not limited to one tribe or group of people.

2. Only 1/3 of African Americans have some form of European admixture.


----------



## Samson (Dec 21, 2009)

The Baiter said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > The Baiter said:
> ...



Still, 33% is a pretty large number, particularly when the entire population is 15% of over 300,000,000.

I have yet another reason why, about which I'd be curious to hear your opinion. Since North American Latitudes are, as the name implies, further North than African Latitudes are, then wouldn't the decreased exposure to sunlight lighten skins of African Americans that would otherwise be darker? And, Vice Versa: Doesn't the fact that much of the African Continent lies under the Equator cause more sunlight to make lighter skinned Africans darker?


----------



## IanC (Jun 20, 2010)

as an inprecise proxy for caucasian admixture, skin colour does indeed tend to imply that lighter skinned blacks will have more cognitive ability. only on average of course, individual results vary.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 20, 2010)

manifold said:


> *Why are light skinned blacks smarter than dark skinned blacks?*Quite a poser indeed.


 You haven't met any African Blacks have you? It's a real eye opener.

I work with a Black guy from Haiti and he doesn't really trust American Blacks.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 20, 2010)

&#36213;&#19996;&#27665;;2427247 said:
			
		

> YDNA Haplogroup Descriptions & Information Links  |    kerchner&#12290;com


Hey &#36213;&#19996;&#27665; what does "_&#20013;&#22269;&#22823;&#21516;&#20826;" mean? I know the first three Kanji are "Chinese Person" but I don't recognize the last two Kanji"._

Just a guess: Some sort of political party?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 20, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are light skinned blacks smarter than dark skinned blacks?*Quite a poser indeed.
> ...



care to tell us why?


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 21, 2010)

The idea that intelligence and skin tone are linked seems ridiculous on its face. The premise doesn't really make sense, because how is intelligence measured? I'd be the dumbest motherfucker when it comes to surviving in the wild.

But there is a possibility that certain traits, like mathematical ability, or athletic ability, are more prominent in certain racial groups than others. The fast Kenyan and the Korean whiz-kid are stereotypes, but the Human Genome Project could provide scientifc credence to those memes, for whatever its worth.

A short but good article from The Economist.

*The human-genome project: Turning-point | The Economist*

June 26th marks the tenth anniversary of the reading of the human genomethe 3-billion-letter-long message that promises self-knowledge to humanity. Each letter is a pair of chemical bases that has accumulated over the 3.8 billion years that life has existed on Earth.​
More

Genomics may reveal that humans really are brothers and sisters under the skin. The species is young, so there has been little time for differences to evolve. Politically, that would be good news. It may turn out, however, that some differences both between and within groups are quite marked. If those differences are in sensitive traits like personality or intelligence, real trouble could ensue.

People must be prepared for this possibility, and ready to resist the excesses of racialism, nationalism and eugenics that some are bound to propose in response. That will not be easy. The liberal answer is to respect people as individuals, regardless of the genetic hand that they have been dealt. Genetic knowledge, however awkward, does not change that.​


----------



## candiedkisses85 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am the smartest of the smart. 

All bow to me.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 21, 2010)

jodylee said:


> [...] The most Itelligent according to the test is East Asisans, and they use a form of writing that makes them concepualise even more than euoprens. thay also value education way more than western cutlure. its about your parents and the world in which you are raised. I don't know for sure if there is any difference between shades of black. But if there is its cultural.


I agree with all of the above.  

Asians in general appear to be superior students which I believe is attributable to the relative intricacy of their respective written and spoken languages.  These languages require more mental effort and agility to learn and to master and the exercise conditions and adapts the mind to learning at a very early age.

Also, Asian parents tend to spend more time with their infant children, communicating with them, answering questions and teaching them the importance of personal discipline, a critically important factor in learning.


----------



## IanC (Jun 21, 2010)

MikeK said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > [...] The most Itelligent according to the test is East Asisans, and they use a form of writing that makes them concepualise even more than euoprens. thay also value education way more than western cutlure. its about your parents and the world in which you are raised. I don't know for sure if there is any difference between shades of black. But if there is its cultural.
> ...




why did north korean children, adopted out of conditions starvation and malnutrition, grow up to have superior educational abilities while adopted black children still show racial skills gap and grow up to have measured cognitive abilities much closer to their natural parents than their adopted parents? why is it that only blacks seem to be affected by the mysterious 'factor X' that impares their abilities the same amount even when social variables change? not environmental, not cultural. hmmm...what could it be?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 24, 2010)

manifold said:


> Quite a poser indeed.



_Gee I don't know. Maybe you should ask this intelligent one, that question._

State Rep. Tim Scott took a step toward history Tuesday night, handily locking up the Republican nomination for the 1st Congressional District. 

He took 68 percent of the vote to beat his former Charleston County Council colleague Paul Thurmond, which makes him likely to become the first black Republican to serve in the U.S. House since J.C. Watts of Oklahoma retired six years ago. 

Tim Scott won a run-off election to become Republican candidate for South Carolina's 1st congressional district, defeating Paul Thurmond, son of long-time U.S. Senator, the late Strom Thurmond, on Tuesday June 22, 2010. He spoke to supporters at the Hilton Garden Inn in North Charleston.

If these unofficial results hold and Scott also wins Nov. 2, he would become the first black Republican elected to Congress from the Deep South since Reconstruction. 

During their campaign, Scott and Thurmond, whose late father had a record-setting Senate career that famously included early opposition to integration, played down the historical implications of their race. 

"This election is about finding a way to bring us together so our country continues to lead the world on every front possible," Scott told his cheering supporters. 

Scott, 44, said later he wants to be remembered for his principles and issues. "The relevance of me being black is really, fortunately irrelevant," he said. "The voters voted for a guy who they felt represented their values and their issues and their philosophy."

The Post and Courier - Scott easily defeats Thurmond for GOP nod - Charleston SC - postandcourier.com


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 24, 2010)

There is no proof that light skinned blacks are smarter than darker skinned blacks and this is coming from a light skinned black, will you white racists focus on your own people instead of talking about mine? 500 years the black man has been in the Americas and the racist whites still know very little about blacks and about science at all.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 25, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> There is no proof that light skinned blacks are smarter than darker skinned blacks and this is coming from a light skinned black, will you white racists focus on your own people instead of talking about mine? 500 years the black man has been in the Americas and the racist whites still know very little about blacks and about science at all.



There is just as much, if not more, racism within the black community as in the white. Six hundred and 20 thousand soldiers fought and died for your freedom, during the Civil War, but no one will let racism go. I don't think the two cultures will ever meld. It is like oil and water, unfortunately. Too much hatred and too much blame and too much ignorance on both sides. I regret it so.


----------

